# Attention Australians: Total Lunar Eclipse *tonight*



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, 

There is going to be a total lunar eclipse tonight: 

2011-12-10 Total lunar eclipse: late night at Sydney Observatory | Sydney Observatory

It will be visible all over Australia. Check your local paper for local timing. 

Renenet


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 10, 2011)

oooh, thanks Renenet!!

fingers crossed for a clear night,...eh, lol,...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

We get it here in NZ too - but unfortunately our sun rises quite early here - so we might miss the last part


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry, Slim6y, I didn't mean to leave you out!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Clouds! lots of clouds


----------



## Boidae (Dec 10, 2011)

They say Melbourne won't be able to see it because of how cloudy it will be tonight


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

It could possibly be raining in Cairns. But I will be popping out the front door regularly to see what's going on.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

For NZ it's:

12.33am: First contact with penumbra (part shadow begins to creep across the moon).

1.46am: First contact with umbra (full shadow begins to cross the moon).

3.06am: Total eclipse starts.

3.32am: Mid-eclipse.

3.57am: Total eclipse ends.

5.18am: Final contact with umbra.

5:30am: Moon sets.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

*was short an e ......... story of my life*

Damn its peeing down with rain here in Sunny Brisbane !!!!!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

The weather rarely cooperates when there's an astronomical event, or it's so unsettled that it provides hours of tension, which happened when I saw the total solar eclipse in Ceduna, 2002.

Cairns is looking okay at the moment, but not brilliant. The moon should be visible soon, although nothing will happen for around three hours.

Good luck, wherever you are!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Currently have a thunder storm overhead


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

Clear blues here - sun just set... and other than some very wispy high strata... we're all good for the eclipse - sucks to be all you


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey we may have rain buddy but tomorrow morning you're gonna wake up and still be a kiwi. 



too far......??




(just trying to add a couple more sig quotes to the site


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Hey we may have rain buddy but tomorrow morning you're gonna wake up and still be a kiwi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd... I think you're right... I am going to wake up being a kiwi... Crikey - I'll be putting my cold ones in my chully bun and wearing my jandals on the deck (can't write my accent there).


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

BAHAH

Is it wrong that I was already reading it with your accent ?

I'll just be over here bowling underarm and riding my Kangaroo to school with my thongs while whistling powderfinger songs with my singlet on.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

Should I set y alarm for 3am??? Will it be worth it to wallow in 'South' pride that I can see the last full lunar eclipse until 2014!!!


----------



## james.5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what time it is happening in Tassie?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2011)

james.5 said:


> Can anyone tell me what time it is happening in Tassie?



I think I googled Eclipse 2011 Tasmania

Total Lunar Eclipse this Saturday night / Sunday morning : Nightskyonline.info


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

james.5 said:


> Can anyone tell me what time it is happening in Tassie?



The Eclipse will be seen in Tasmania in 2041 because Tassie is around three decades behind the rest of Australia.


----------



## Wally (Dec 10, 2011)

I logged on just to like that. I'm going now.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 10, 2011)

Hectic, clear sky and i can see the moon from my window


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

Can someone provide pics so I can print an A4 up and stick it on my window and like shine a torch on it or something....


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 10, 2011)

I will try if i dont fall asleep by then


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

Woohoooo !! Thanks mate- now; please go and drink 17 coffees and relax ;P


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 10, 2011)

what time is this happening in the sydney area?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 10, 2011)

around 11:30 in Sydney I hear.... 

Damn living in an apartment facing the wrong way... can someone post when you can see it decently in Sydney so I can go down ALL those stairs and have a look, for the sake of saying that I saw it?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I just heard on Sky news that its "visible" between midnight-ish and 3 am.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, the bloody moon is clouded over here. Everyone in Cairns, look at the sky and blow very hard!


----------



## thals (Dec 10, 2011)

There is rain, clouds and no moon in sight here either, hmph.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone see this thing? We need commentary!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 10, 2011)

It's happening... turns out I can see it from my bathroom window if I sit on the toilet... don't ask how I figured this one out... but yeah, it's started in Sydney


----------



## Renenet (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Black.Rabbit of Inle!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 10, 2011)

How was that for commentary?? hehe

it's about 1/4 gone


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

SLOOH SpaceCamera - Live Event


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, Snakemadness. I meant to look for a webcam and kept getting distracted.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of how it is now.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

OMFG - the clouds have parted and RIGHT HERE from my PC I can see the moon as clear as day !!!! (pun intended)

That link from Snakemadness is pretty rad though- the commentary is nerd-cool.


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where we are we could see the moon a few hours ago and it was a nice redish colour . After a few minutes of viewing it though it went behind some clouds and is still currently behind them.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

From here in BrisVague It is ALMOSt half covered- actually its almost identical to the pic Snakemadness just posted !!


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm still relying on the webcam.  I can't even guess where the moon is. And, oh great, it's started to rain...

I still have hope. This thing lasts a long time.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## DarkDefender (Dec 11, 2011)

almost there


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been attempting to take photos but I can't keep the camera steady. Have just discovered that 13yr old has done something to the tripod when he was videoing himself on the trampoline .


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

There's a reddish tinge to the sky. That's as good as it's going to get, I think.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

My best effort


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 11, 2011)

It's very surreal...


----------



## Jen (Dec 11, 2011)

Totally clear and amazing here in Perth, just wish I had a camera that could zoom lol


----------



## DarkDefender (Dec 11, 2011)

Some shots I took.. Quality could be better..


----------



## Renenet (Dec 12, 2011)

Gaaaahhhhh! Now the sky is clear. (Shakes fist at the sky.)


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn.. Lunar eclipse on my birthday and I missed it 

Although I *think* it would have been way too cloudy.


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 12, 2011)

I got to see it, the cloud just broke around my town was really nice to see, and how dark it turned


----------

